# How to get rid of pennywort from the lawn?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I've tried manually removing and spraying the leaves with vinegar & soap. They were only temporary measures. I've read the only effective treatment is herbicide but I have a pond so herbicide would harm the goldfish.
Any treatments I haven't used?


----------

